# Maxima HP



## pariah (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey all.

I'm planning on buying a 5th Gen Maxima but I want to know if I get a '00 or '01 is there something aftermarket to bump up the HP to equal or pass the '02 or '03?

P


----------



## audtatious (Oct 4, 2003)

An '00-01 5sp manual with all bolt-ons could possibly beat a stock auto '02-03. Remember, you have 222hp ( 227 for '01 AE ) vs 255hp stock. 

Gotta hope the '02-03 is stock


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

If you were a stick and the 02/03 was auto and you had a y-pipe, you'd have a pretty good chance. You wouldn't necessarily need all the bolt on to beat one, but that would definitly guarantee you beating a stock one.

I destroy stock auto 00/01. Need to race a manual one...


----------



## audtatious (Oct 4, 2003)

From what I've seen, modified '00-01 manuals with I/E are running anywhere from 14.7-15.0 dependant on weather conditions. I have seen 14.58's listed in good weather with wider/bigger/stickier tires. 

My '02 auto has posted 14.90's stock ( 1/3 tank gas, without removing spare and such ) in high humidity and warmer temps. The track I run at is horrible for a good FWD launch when I had the stock RE92's on ( with bad traction this still equaled a 2.20 60'). Other stock '02 auto's have seen 14.7's in good weather conditions and high 13's/LOW 14's with bolt-ons. 

IMO, you are looking at a drivers race....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

werd... there's a guy in our group with a stick 03 and it's just quick as shit (naturally). I have yet to line up next to any stock or slightly modified 02/03 to see how I do. That guy wouldn't waste his gas on me... haha


----------



## pariah (Aug 16, 2003)

sorry fellas!! I ment can I get my HP up to that of a 02/03 Maxima if I bought a 2000 model. Thanks.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

pariah said:


> *sorry fellas!! I ment can I get my HP up to that of a 02/03 Maxima if I bought a 2000 model. Thanks. *


of course.. I/E should yield you at least 30 fwhp (mainly due to the y-pipe). So, intake, y-pipe, b-pipe, muffler (if you want) will give you a good start. Then you can do a few other small things and get there. It can be done.


----------



## audtatious (Oct 4, 2003)

Y-pipe is good for around 15hp, intake for around 7hp, freeflow cat + B-pipe + muffler is good for maybe another 5hp, UDP would give you possibly another 5hp. Total = 32whp = [email protected] for a grand total of 260hp.

Total for the above would be over $1000. 55-75hp nitrous kit is around $600 without accessories and would easily push you past a stock '02-03......


----------



## pariah (Aug 16, 2003)

cool!! a lot of smart guys here!!Hope to move my plans along soon and get more ideas from you guys!! Thanks BlueBob and audtatious!!

Thanks
P


----------

